# HCG Blood Test



## Sally Sally Wally (May 15, 2011)

Hi, 

Is it possible to buy a HCG blood test kit for home use in the UK? I am not adversed to actually applying the needle myself into my arm and taking my own blood.

If not, is it common practice for my local Doctor's NHS surgery to perform this proceedure free of charge or will I have to be referred to a private clinic?

Many thanks, Sally xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I have never heard of a home HCG blood test. Most home test blood kits are for a finger prick e.g. cholesterol or glucose. I have never heard of a kit requiring self phlebotomy, which would be dangerous when not trained to do it.
Your GP should be able to request it via a normal blood form. All hospitals run HCG blood tests on patients that present with abdominal pain that could be an ectopic pregnancy so there is no problem with getting it done as far as I know. They might refer you to an early pregnancy unit if you think there may be a problem with viability of the pregnancy or you have been having bleeding.


----------

